

There is No Silver Bullet like “Rush code to live” - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/08/there-is-no-silver-bullet-like-rush-code-to-live/

======
couchand
I'd take issue with the title. The last thing you want to do is "rush" your
development process. The author references Brooks' _No Silver Bullet_ but
perhaps missed _Refired_ , where Brooks quotes Glass:

 _...it is time for the practitioner to examine evolutionary improvements
rather than to wait--or hope--for revolutionary ones._

The "organic growth model" the author refers to is indeed the evolutionary
improvement Brooks spoke of forty years ago. Revolutionary, indeed.

